# How do email attachments work?



## aloysius

i want to know how a email attachment is sent to the recipient through
the internet. please help me if u know or please provide me a link
where i can study about it.

i am actually planning to build a mail server on my own. pls help!


----------



## Skie

Attachments are converted into MIME format and transfered during the SMTP connection as part of the DATA transmission. You can read up more about it on these links: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Email
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-mail_attachment
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smtp


----------

